# Cannot Remove Window Screen



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Different manufacturers use different methods, but some use little spring tabs inside the screen frame, usually two along each side. Try pushing the screen frame sideways (or pull down). You only get enough movement to just clear the window frame.


----------



## Ronnie833 (Jan 9, 2021)

I'm not sure what I'm looking at in photo B. I see the rubber retainer spline, but that goes on the outside. Latches for the screen's frame would be on the inside. I think you have the B screen in backwards.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

How to remove a screen from a vinyl replacement window - YouTube


----------



## folksable (Aug 1, 2019)

I've examined the outside and inside very closely. There are no spring tabs. I tried wiggling
the frame from side to side. Maybe I didn't use enough force. I thought about making some
kind of pry tool with a thin flexible strip of plastic.

Ronnie833, you are looking at the lower right inside corner of a storm door frame (A) and
the lower right inside corner of a vinyl window screen (B). The only difference is the vinyl
window screen frame has no latch. Obviously, I couldn't remove the screen frame to take
a picture. (How could the screen be in backwards, when I don't know how to remove the
screen frame.)


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Try moving it up or down.


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

If you can see the entire spline you could just change the screen while the frame is in place...


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

Better pics (of the screen frame) would help .


----------



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

A screen is installed by pushing it into the channel on one side, so the opposite side can fit in, then move the screen to the center.
Removing a screen follows the reverse procedure: push it to the right or left OR up or down and the screen will come out of its groove.
Worse case: break this screen out and build a new screen from a kit.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Ours go up and then out from the bottom. No tabs. Just push the top up into the track. Then pull out the bottom.
The screens are designed to be removed. Sometimes it takes a little tinkering, but the screen will come out and there is no need to do anything drastic.
Calm down and remove the screen. It comes out.

Youtube may have a video on this.


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

Don't apply force to the middle of the upper frame - always apply force to both edges equally if possible - else you might bend the frame - same as jumping over the fence - do it where the posts are, not the center of the rail.


----------

